# Bully Show In Michigan!!!



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I just heard about a Bully show in Michigan.
Its at Magoos on Pierson Rd in Flint at 2pm on August 15th.


Go! Im PLANNING on making it out there...


----------

